# 100 billion frames per second



## sengineer (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is an article on ultra high speed photography.
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/the-100-billion-frames-per-second-camera-that-can-image-light-itself/

The you tube video is very neat. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRbHDtPbHe0

Enjoy.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2015)

Pretty cool. 8)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

